# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Talviliikenne 2017-18

## Eppu

Lautakunnan esityslistassa ensi keskiviikon kokoukseen ehdotetaan seuraavaa:

- Linjaa 32 jatketaan Tampellaan Rautatienkadun ja Rongankadun kautta. Liikennöintiajat ja vuorovälit kuten nyt.
- Linjaa 33 harvennetaan 60 min vuorovälille, viikonloppuliikenne lopetetaan. Ilmeisesti myös moottoritievuorot loppuvat, joskin reittiselostuksista 33x löytyy edellleen.
- Linja 35 liikennöi 30 min vuorovälillä kaikkina päivinä torin ja Reuharinniemen välillä.
- Linjan 24 pääte siirretään Hermiaan.
- Linjalle 5 lisätään liikennettä niin että 15 min on jatkossa arkisin varsin normaali vuoroväli.
- Linja 14 ei enää aja Nokialle
- Linja 65 olisi Nokia - Pirkkala - Hervanta
- Linjat 40 ja 50 liikennöivät arkisin ruuhjka-aikaan parhaimmillaan 15 min välein. Lempäälässä reitti kiertää radan itäpuolelta Lemponkatua ja Puistokatua. Linjalle 50 tulee uusi reittivariaatio ruuhkiin, ja sen päätepysäkki on Vaihmalan puolella Saarentiellä. Tosin esityslistassa mainitaan, että pääte selviää myöhemmin ja riippuu siitä mihin kääntöpaikka rakennetaan kesällä. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella linjat 40 ja 50 liikennöivät 30 min välein, eli päiväsaikaan liikenne harvenee. 

Nivelbusseilla ajettavasta liikenteestä Nokialla löytyy myös viitteitä seuraavasti:
_"Linja 73: Lisävuoroja reitille Öljytie/Rounionkatu - Pinsiöntie - Harjuniitty Myllyhaan koulun
koulukuljetustarpeen vuoksi."_ sekä _"Linjan 73 normaalit vuorot eivät yksin riitä Myllyhaan koulun alueelta Harjuniittyyn siirtyvien koululaisten suuren määrän vuoksi. Linjan 73 tiettyjä vuoroja ajetaan kahdella autolla. Ns. apuauto lähtee Öljytien ja Rounionkadun risteyksestä (pysäkki 8567 Rapinkorventie), jolloin myös Ilkan alueella asuvat Myllyhaan koulun oppilaat hyötyvät lisävuoroista."_

----------


## killerpop

> Lautakunnan esityslistassa ensi keskiviikon kokoukseen ehdotetaan seuraavaa:
> - Linja 35 liikennöi 30 min vuorovälillä kaikkina päivinä torin ja Reuharinniemen välillä.


Sikäli kun toinen pää on vielä Multisillassa (arkisin) ruuhka-aikaan, niin kai Multisiltaan menevälle voisi tehdä edes oman kirjainvariaation, kun jää selvästi vähemmistöksi.Tosin Tampereella on ollut muutenkin viime aikoina hankalasti hahmotettavia linjoja, kun samalla linjatunnuksella ajetaan vain osa linjasta...

----------

